# Messy bum



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I have had to wash Millie's bum twice in the past week. The latest was tonight. I don't know why this has happened. She is most definitely not overweight. I am worried - especially since I was thinking about bonding her with Pickles and Amos tomorrow. I don't want her outside if she is not going to eat her soft poops and them getting stuck to her bum. At least inside there is less possibility than out with fly strike. I also am able to catch her in her bedroom and check her bum easier than out in the shed.
I have been giving her unlimited hay. She didn'#t have a great appetite until this week. She's eating better. She gets a small amount of greens in the morning. Maybe a leaf of cabbage and a few bits of flat leaf parsley. At night she gets a baby corn and a small amount of kale or spanish or something like that.
Bedtime she gets egg cup of pellets. I took all of them off the excel and they are on Select (Or something like that) It's the only other type of pellets I cAan get with the 4 pet shops I can get to by bus or walking. I think someone here said that they were good. Am I feeding her too much? Would that be why she may not have eaten these soft poos?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i would try cutting back on the veg and seeing if that makes a difference, if it does try to slowly encrease the ammount of veg she gets, if she still has a mucky bum with only pettels and hay you will need to pop her on a hay only diet for a few days, till everything clears up, then slowly try and add pellets back, if it gets mucky at any stage cut back a bit again


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks so much for the advice. I will cut her greens then. She's not going to be pleased as she is such a gorb. I will cut her treats out too. She gets a little bunny biscuit daily too and a bunny chew sort of thing every week or 10 days. I don't expect that helps much either.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

her tummies probably just not used to it all as you havent had her very long, bless.
you should be fine if you just take things slowly with her


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh, don't worry - I didn't bombard her with all those things all at once. Her greens were given very slowly and anything she hadn't had before, I gave her very small bits here and there until she was used to them. She would have got the biscuit once a week. In saying that - I hadn't ordered her or the other two from online for ages. So none of them have been getting many treats. She's had the stick treat once or twice. I was giving her the biscuits as she wasn't eating very well at all. I realize now that that was a mistake. :nono: I was concerned about her and wanted to amke sure she was getting some food into her.
I will not give her anymore treats for now and when I see she hasn't had anymore dirty bums, then she will definitely only be given them once in a while.
Thanks again.
Jacqui


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

This happens quite regularly with Lottie, when I rescued her they said it was because she was overweight but she's slimmed down a lot now and still sometimes gets messy. I cut back her greens when this happens for a couple of days and only give her a little bit then build it back up but she never gets more than a handful a day and can only have certain veg that isn't too watery. Curly kale and broccoli are the veg she is best on so maybe try these? 

-x-


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks Amy. I tend to not feed much, if any, of the watery stuff. Actually none of mine like cucumber, celery etc. Millie does like broccoli a lot, spinach and flat parsley. She doesn't eat kale now for some reason. She adores the baby corns. I hope they are not too bad for her as she would bite my hand off for them.
I have her off the Veg for time being and will slowly reintroduce it. See how she gets on. She'll not be very happy with me! I have 3 different type of Timothy hay - So I will give her a bowl of each and hope she doesn't fall out with me ::


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Aww bless her! Another thing i feed Lottie is dried herbs-these are good as she's getting veg without the wateryness - excel sell herbs now that Lottie goes mad for so maybe if you gave Millie these whe wouldn't be upset with you for too long


----------

